# Dat verkoopt goed: nog?



## ThomasK

Ik beschouw dit als een verkapt passief: het wordt goed verkocht (al klinkt het wel anders: het lijkt vanzelf te gaan). Hebben wij andere dergelijke constructies, waar een transitief werkwoord solo gaat en het object subject wordt?
Het doet mij denken aan het Frans (ça se vend bien), maar daar is het gangbaarder dan het passief zelf - en is het reflexief...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_zo'n opdracht betaalt maar matig
die baan verdient goed/slecht
mijn wandelschoenen lopen heerlijk
haar nieuwste boek leest lekker weg_


----------



## bibibiben

Het gaat hier om overgankelijke werkwoorden die in de 'mediumconstructie' onovergankelijk worden. Het lijdend voorwerp ontbreekt dan dus. Kenmerken volgens de Elektronische ANS:

 ·   het onderwerp is altijd een derde persoon enkelvoud of meervoud en duidt geen menselijk wezen aan; 

 ·   er is een bijwoordelijke bepaling vereist die een waarderend element aan het gezegde toevoegt; 

 ·   het werkwoord treedt doorgaans als persoonsvorm op en staat meestal in de tegenwoordige tijd.

Nog wat voorbeelden uit diezelfde ANS:

_Draait_ die film al lang? ('Wordt die film al lang gedraaid?')

Beleidsstukken _lezen_ nu eenmaal moeilijker dan verhalen. (' Beleidsstukken zijn moeilijker te lezen/kunnen moeilijker gelezen worden.')

Zie ook: Overgankelijke (transitieve) en onovergankelijke (intransitieve) werkwoorden

Een constructie die dicht in de buurt komt, is het onpersoonlijk gebruik van werkwoorden die normaal persoonlijk gebruikt worden en waarbij het onderwerp _het _vervangen is door een onderwerp in de derde persoon enkelvoud of meervoud dat geen menselijk wezen aanduidt. Voorbeelden gebaseerd op die welke de ANS geeft:

Het typt zwaar op deze machine. ► Deze machine typt zwaar.
Het zit lekker op die stoel. ► Die stoel zit lekker.
Het fietst prettiger op asfalt. ► Asfalt fietst prettiger. 

Zie ook: Persoonlijke en onpersoonlijke werkwoorden.


----------



## bibibiben

Overigens wordt je titel in Nederland niet begrepen. We zouden hier op z'n minst zeggen:
Dat verkoopt goed: (zijn er) nog meer?

Maar nog liever:
Dat verkoopt goed: (nog) meer voorbeelden (hiervan)?


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, ik wou hem zo kort mogelijk houden... Geen bezwaar als de moderator de titel wil verlengen!

@Hans Molenslag: Prima voorbeelden. 'Die schoenen lopen heerlijk' klinkt mij minder herkenbaar in de oren. "Het loopt lekker", inderdaad.

@bibibiben: ik dacht al dat het fenomeen in de ANS beschreven zou zijn, maar ik zag het niet direct zitten om op te zoek te gaan naar de term. De realiteit, de voorbeelden, vond ik interessanter... Maar toch hartelijk dank!


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Overigens wordt je titel in Nederland niet begrepen.


Deze Vlaming had het ook niet begrepen.


----------



## eno2

Het was te kort. Mij schieten geen voorbeelden te binnen.


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, hoor, ik begrijp volkomen. Er is kort en... te kort!


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Nee, hoor, ik begrijp *het* volkomen. Er is kort en... te kort!


Je hebt blijkbaar vaker last van "te kort".


----------



## ThomasK

Hihi, maar hier mag je de "het" echt weglaten! ;-)


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Deze Vlaming had het ook niet begrepen.


Ik ook niet


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> maar hier mag je de "het" echt weglaten! ;-)


Dat botst hevig met mijn taalgevoel.


----------



## ThomasK

Dit moet geen draad apart te worden, maar jij zegt vermoedelijk toch ook: "Ja, ik begrijp"? Ik heb alleen een bijwoord toegevoegd... (Ik krijg wel "Ik heb nog" niet 'door mijn strot')


----------



## bibibiben

_Ik begrijp _behoort in elk geval in Nederland niet tot de standaardtaal. Het lijkt op een gallicisme (_je comprends_). Alleen als je inversie toepast kun je het lijdend voorwerp weglaten:

A: Ik moet invallen voor 'n collega. Vind je het erg als we onze afspraak verzetten?
B: Nee, (dat) begrijp ik. Het werk gaat voor.

Maar anders:
A: Ik moet invallen voor 'n collega. Vind je het erg als we onze afspraak verzetten?
B: Nee, ik begrijp het. Het werk gaat voor.

En dus ook:
Nee hoor, ik begrijp het volkomen.

Of:
Nee hoor, (dat) begrijp ik volkomen.


----------



## sound shift

_Mijn auto is zeer mooi en *rijdt heerlijk*._


----------



## ThomasK

"Ik begrijp": ik kijk even op dat het niet aanvaard zou zijn. Ik meen toch vaker te horen: "Ik begrijp, hoor", enz.. Ik zie ook een parallel met het Engelse "I see", maar ik had me niet daarop gebaseerd, alleen op wat ik relatief vaak hoor (lijkt mij toch)... Ik zie nog wel wat anderen zeggen...


----------



## eno2

Ik vind 'ik begrijp' vreemd klinken. 



sound shift said:


> _Mijn auto is zeer mooi en *rijdt heerlijk*._


A bit vintage though.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik meen toch vaker te horen: "Ik begrijp, hoor", enz.


Vreemd, ik hoor dat nooit, bij halve misschien een enkele keer uit de mond van iemand die Nederlands als vreemde taal spreekt.


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> maar jij zegt vermoedelijk toch ook: "Ja, ik begrijp"?


Helemaal niet!

Zoals Bibibiben al gezegd heeft, kan dat voor mij enkel bij inversies, bv. "Begrijp je?"

Of ook wanneeer je abstracte begrippen opsomt, in de aard van: "ik denk en ik begrijp, daarom besta ik" (om Descartes te parafraseren). maar niet in de context waarin jij het gebruikt hebt.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Hans Molenslag said:


> nooit, bij halve misschien een enkele keer


Zie ik nu pas. _Behalve_ moet dat uiteraard zijn.


----------

